# When does Fox switch to 720p



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Does anyone have a date for when Fox will make the switch from 480p to 720p?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

September 1st, but the first HD broadcast won't be until the football game on September 12th


----------



## High Definition (Sep 11, 2004)

FOX is First Network in US to Present Up to Six Games Each Week in HD; Grass Valley Products Playing Crucial Roles in Origination, Transmission, Delivery of Network's HD Content 

Another good resource on High Definition Information


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

We else got to see Fox's first weekend of true HD NFL football?

How do you think they compare to CBS and ABC?

6 games a week in HD is much better than CBS's 3 games a week.

The wide shot on the Dallas vs. Minnesota game still seemed a little soft, but the close up and mid-range camera's look real good.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I watched FoxHD via OTA and I thought they picture wasn't quite as good as ABC/ESPN. I'm wondering if some stations transmitted a lower bit rate that affected the picture. Still, I'm VERY happy to have FoxHD on board.


----------

